# Who’s taken there DOA in the deep stuff?



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Hey folks, just checking to see if anyone has taken there 2018 or 2019 CAPiTA Defenders of Awesome in anything deep? Tree runs / powder / backcountry?

I’m looking at picking up the 2019 model this year in preparation for Japan this January. So any feedback on the new DOA in general for all mountain use, I mostly ride groomers / side hits / park laps but venture into the trees and some untouched stuff occasionally.

The reviews are quite mixed and the board was once an all mountain but now characterized as park but still medium flex so just want to know actual personal reviews not just specs?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Firstorlast (Jan 18, 2019)

I picked up a 154 2 weeks ago and it’s great for everything except deep powder. My first tree run in a foot to two feet of powder was a little frustrating because the nose would dive on me. I set the bindings back for the next run and it was much better partly because of that and partly because I knew what to expect from the run and kept my speed up. So I would rate it as average in the deep powder category, obviously a powder specific board will be much better there.


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Firstorlast said:


> I picked up a 154 2 weeks ago and it’s great for everything except deep powder. My first tree run in a foot to two feet of powder was a little frustrating because the nose would dive on me. I set the bindings back for the next run and it was much better partly because of that and partly because I knew what to expect from the run and kept my speed up. So I would rate it as average in the deep powder category, obviously a powder specific board will be much better there.


Yeah thanks man! It’s so hard to decipher the reviews this year. Trying to decide between DOA & Outsiders and 10 sites are giving 10 different flex ratings etc.

Some say Outsiders performs better in pow and is a more fun board and that DOA is a bit noodly, others say DOA is aggressive all mountain and it’s flex is rated higher than the outsiders on Capita website.

What’s you personal opinion on DOA man? Good-ish in park / groomers / side hits etc and medium or just over medium flex?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Please tell me you're also taking a powder board to Japan. Buying a DOA for Japan is just throwing away money. 



CLS21 said:


> Some say Outsiders performs better in pow and is a more fun board and that DOA is a bit noodly, others say DOA is aggressive all mountain and it’s flex is rated higher than the outsiders on Capita website.


I've ridden both, DOA is definitely stiffer and more aggressive. Outsiders is your typical mid flex park board, DOA is more like a slopestyle board, big jumps and fast rails. I'd recommend neither for Japan...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Please tell me you're also taking a powder board to Japan. Buying a DOA for Japan is just throwing away money.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ridden both, DOA is definitely stiffer and more aggressive. Outsiders is your typical mid flex park board, DOA is more like a slopestyle board, big jumps and fast rails. I'd recommend neither for Japan...


1000% agree. Or just rent / demo a pow board each day. You can probably find a short, fat board either used or discounted 40% off from last year. Literally every board company makes a short / fat, and they all will float. It's quiver time for you.

For your main riding minus Japan, the DOA is perfect. If you want a little more float, the Rome Mod Rocker is sick, and would accomplish the same thing. Tons for pop, has balls at speed but is still fun to cruise, and is great in the park. Plus, the profile will be better for 12 in or less pow days in the trees.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

CLS21 said:


> Hey folks, just checking to see if anyone has taken there 2018 or 2019 CAPiTA Defenders of Awesome in anything deep? Tree runs / powder / backcountry?
> 
> I’m looking at picking up the 2019 model this year in preparation for Japan this January. So any feedback on the new DOA in general for all mountain use, I mostly ride groomers / side hits / park laps but venture into the trees and some untouched stuff occasionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

this post makes me uncomfortable


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

Marhar Lumberjack. Should tick all your boxes. Especially if you don't mind a wider board and ride the 155(extra float for pow).


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Please tell me you're also taking a powder board to Japan. Buying a DOA for Japan is just throwing away money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nolefan2011 said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me you're also taking a powder board to Japan. Buying a DOA for Japan is just throwing away money.
> ...


Yeah two years ago I just took Burton FV and learnt quickly that profile is dogs balls for my riding style, so last year took Burton FA and it did what it’s designed today well but just no good everywhere else. I’m 100kgs and enjoy groomers side hits tree runs and small jumps.

So this year I was thinking something twin camber all mountain like DOA or even Outerspace living and then a cheap pow only board for deep days. Do you think this will work? Just don’t want to go too stiff on the all mountain twin board and struggle to play around.


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

coloradodirtbag said:


> CLS21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks, just checking to see if anyone has taken there 2018 or 2019 CAPiTA Defenders of Awesome in anything deep? Tree runs / powder / backcountry?
> ...


Good one. Thanks for the help


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Get a Warpig and fuhgeddaboudit


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CLS21 said:


> Yeah two years ago I just took Burton FV and learnt quickly that profile is dogs balls for my riding style, so last year took Burton FA and it did what it’s designed today well but just no good everywhere else. I’m 100kgs and enjoy groomers side hits tree runs and small jumps.
> 
> So this year I was thinking something twin camber all mountain like DOA or even Outerspace living and then a cheap pow only board for deep days. Do you think this will work? Just don’t want to go too stiff on the all mountain twin board and struggle to play around.




Why not invest in a decent pow board and get a beater twin for the rest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> CLS21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah two years ago I just took Burton FV and learnt quickly that profile is dogs balls for my riding style, so last year took Burton FA and it did what it’s designed today well but just no good everywhere else. I’m 100kgs and enjoy groomers side hits tree runs and small jumps.
> ...


I like to hit trees and pow, then cruise down the mountain on groomers and side hits and messing around all in one run. Don’t know if I’m keen to be changing up boards throughout the day though but it might be necessary if conditions are as good as they are this year!


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Get a Warpig and fuhgeddaboudit


How’s the flat to rocker profile under foot, I enjoy the camber dominant profile underfoot for stability and locked in feel so how does the Pig feel so you think?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

CLS21 said:


> How’s the flat to rocker profile under foot, I enjoy the camber dominant profile underfoot for stability and locked in feel so how does the Pig feel so you think?


I'm a camber guy, I ride a Freethinker, Supernatant, and Archetype. I don't miss camber when I'm on the Warpig, board rips. If you're looking for a do it all board, it's a damn good option. But it still won't be as good as a dedicated Japow board and a park twin in their respective domains.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I'm a camber guy, I ride a Freethinker, Supernatant, and Archetype. I don't miss camber when I'm on the Warpig, board rips. If you're looking for a do it all board, it's a damn good option. But it still won't be as good as a dedicated Japow board and a park twin in their respective domains.


Dang, hearing you say that about the Warpig is making me rethink a NS Swift.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Dang, hearing you say that about the Warpig is making me rethink a NS Swift.


If you're looking for powder I'd say still take the Swift.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


>


Haha fuck I almost pissed my pants haha.

I was expecting some stupid review of some dumb ass board.

So good that you can't see what's about to be played untill bamm.

WHAT A LOSER HAHAHAHA


TT


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

Firstorlast said:


> I picked up a 154 2 weeks ago and it’s great for everything except deep powder. My first tree run in a foot to two feet of powder was a little frustrating because the nose would dive on me. I set the bindings back for the next run and it was much better partly because of that and partly because I knew what to expect from the run and kept my speed up. So I would rate it as average in the deep powder category, obviously a powder specific board will be much better there.


How's the quality holding up on the DOA? Just picked up the 154 as well. Thanks.


----------

